# Colubrids > Pituophis >  Post shed black pines!!

## Lucas339

Here is one.  She is the first to shed.  She looks like a yearling!

----------


## John1982

Top notch!  :Good Job:

----------


## Flikky

Very nice !!  :Snake:

----------

